# Cómo graficar un rango de valores no fijos



## el poder (Aug 12, 2002)

Que tal, 

Tengo un rango de valores que va de 1 a 30. 
Hice una macro que grafica siempre 30 de ellos y funciona perfectamente. El problema es que cuando el rango de valores es menor a 30, la gráfica trata de tomar en cuenta los valores no existentes y por ello la gráfica no luce bien, es decir, siempre grafica 30 valores.

Cómo se puede hacer una macro que grafique exactamente los 'n' valores? 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Aug 12, 2002)

Una opción es tener rangos dinámicos.  La otra es usar #N/A en el espacio de los valores vacíos.  Otra más es ocultar las filas.


----------



## el poder (Aug 16, 2002)

Muchas gracias,

Tengo algunas dudas sobre el manejo de rangos dinámicos y el #N/A, podrías dar un ejemplo?

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Aug 16, 2002)

Con unos datos así, se podría hacer un rango dinámico así:

Ingresar a Definir Nombre
Poner un nombre como *EjeX*
En "se refiere a", poner esta fórmula

=DESREF(Hoja1!$A$1,1,,COINCIDIR(9.999999E+307,Hoja1!$A:$A)-1)

y definir otro nombre, *EjeY* así

=DESREF(EjeX,,1)

Ahora, se grafica normalmente, pero en el paso 2, en "Serie", se pondría así:

Nombre: =Hoja1!$B$1
Valores:  =Hoja1!EjeY
Rótulos Eje X:  =Hoja1!EjeX

Y listo.  Ahora, si se añaden o eliminan datos en la primera columna, la gráfica se acomoda a esto.

Cómo funciona ? DESREF es una función que devuelve un rango, no un valor.  En esta en particular le digo, desde $A$1, desplázese +1 fila hacia abajo, 0 columnas a la derecha, y "agrándese" hasta el último número en la columna A (COINCIDIR(9.999E+307,A:A) devolvería 6 en este caso).  Le resto 1 porque quiero comenzar desde A2, no desde A1.

EjeY es más facil, porque le digo, desde EjeX, donde sea que esté, muévase +1 columna a la derecha.Libro1ABCD1MesDatos21-Ene131-Feb241-Mar351-Abr461-May5Hoja1


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Aug 16, 2002)

Si la columna A no tuviera datos numéricos sino de texto, se podría utilizar

COINCIDIR(REPETIR("z",255),A:A)

en vez del otro COINCIDIR.


----------



## el poder (Jun 14, 2003)

Perdón. Ha pasado algún tiempo y me quedé en la primera parte.

Llego al paso 2, después de elegir gráfico, pero no entiendo la parte 1 de "Definir nombre", EjeX y EjeY.

¿podrías detallar un poco más?

Gracias y perdón por las molestias.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 14, 2003)

Es el menu

Insertar | Nombre, Definir...


----------



## el poder (Jun 14, 2003)

Muchas Gracias Juan!

Funcionó a la perfección!


----------



## anayellisusana (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola tendrán un ejemplo completo de como funciono esto?.

Saludos


----------

